# ADVICE: considering 2004 F1R



## cardozo (Jul 14, 2006)

Howdy, on Saturday I'm going to go look at a used F1R. Just wondering if anyone has any advice for anything unusual with respect to this bike that I should look for? 

Also, from reading the threads here, nobody is talking about F1s. Does anyone know the difference between an F1 and F1R for 2004?

The frame is full Scandium, which apparently rides largely like aluminum. I loved my old al raleigh technium.

Finally, It's a 58cm frame and I'm 6'. If seem some posts that make it seem like the felt frames run large?

Guy is asking $1300 with full dura-ace and he's likely going to take my fixed gear bianchi for $450 trade in value, so I'm looking at only $850 out of pocket for a bike that he says is in perfect condition.

thoughts?

Many thanks,
Frisco


----------



## cardozo (Jul 14, 2006)

no felt love?


----------

